

Ask HN:  Should the Internet be included in the constitution? - juiceandjuice

I think it's fairly accepted that the internet itself is generally protected under the first amendment.  More recently, I was also thinking recently about how the internet could actually be protected under the second amendment as well.<p>In any case, should an amendment explicitly guaranteeing access to the internet be added to the constitution?
======
michael_dorfman
_More recently, I was also thinking recently about how the internet could
actually be protected under the second amendment as well._

Wait, what?

~~~
jessedhillon
Well it's to defend ourselves. And you know, I'm hoping that we're not getting
to Second Amendment remedies. I hope the FCC will be the cure for the Comcast
problems.

~~~
secret
The Second Amendment isn't really about _self_ -defense:

A well regulated Militia being necessary to the security of a free State, the
right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed.

~~~
juiceandjuice
I was thinking about how instant mass communication and organization _might_
transcend freedom of speech, and even the right to peaceably assemble.
Basically, it's much more potent than pure freedom of press/speech and freedom
to assemble, and maybe protected as a means for the organization of a militia
(armed or not).

Not that it's the correct way of interpreting that amendment by any means, I
was just thinking it'd be an interesting point to take on the matter.

~~~
secret
Ah, I get where you're coming from now. Interesting to think how that would
work.

